# Latest brick..Need help.



## Who_Dey_Beanie (Jun 5, 2012)

I can get into download mode on my phone, but Odin refuses to acknowledge my phone. I've tried 3 different computers and 5 different cords. Heimdall is a no go as well due to these darn driver issues. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Who_Dey_Beanie (Jun 5, 2012)

Hmm, as soon as I gave up hope it decided to work...Can't wait for my galaxy S III to arrive!


----------



## Who_Dey_Beanie (Jun 5, 2012)

My solution to the device not recognized error was to repeatedly plug/unplug the PC side of the USB cable until the device was recognized and loaded the drivers. After the drivers loaded the yellow com box in Odin lit up. Just a little fyi. Hope it helps someone down the road.


----------

